# good example of why one should stay tied in



## mjellison (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder what happened to this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4msn5koxajI
here's a longer more graphic version with sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTV2onIYmCI&feature=related


----------



## bomar (Sep 11, 2011)

ouch that guy is lucky we had a climber fall 52 feet he ran his rope through his blakes hitch he broke his back, collar bone and femur and 3 ribs and punctured a lung needless to say this guy cant do tree work he was a good hand to and a straight up family man ever since that i put a figure 8 at my tail and always pay close attention when im getn close to the tail of my rope

p.s you got a tree service in portland im from eugene


----------

